

Smaller Version of the Solar System Is Discovered - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/15/science/space/15planets.html?ex=1360731600&en=1fd15a8ffbbe7100&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
Electro
Finding planets that far away is great, however I wouldn't count on life
coming from what would likely be a high-end flare star, or a small sun. Either
way, the habitable zone will be too close to the sun (likely 20% closer than
mercury) and getting hit by repeated and large flares could prevent ozone
building up and allow UV light to steralise the planet's surface.

However, I don't doubt natures ability to adapt. So there would possibly be
life similar to our radiotrophic fungus, however I doubt there'll be many
sentient fungais out in the universe.

